# Southern Fried Chicken



## Chef Brian (May 10, 2002)

Southern Fried Chicken Recipes
Southern fried chicken recipes have been handed down for years and years. This recipe was created by myself by taking the best elements of several of my favorite fried chicken recipes.

Fried Chicken Ingredients and Method

1 Large (3 pounds) whole chicken (cut into eighths)
2 cups flour
2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon dry thyme
2 eggs
2 cups of milk
Crisco vegetable shortening (as needed)
1 piece of bacon

Fried chicken! Everyone loves the taste of southern fried chicken. This fried chicken recipe was developed by myself by simply taking the best aspects of several good fried chicken recipes and combining them into the following recipe.

Fried Chicken Method


Thoroughly wash the chicken pieces and reserve on paper towel to dry. Combine the flour with half (one teaspoon) of the salt and place in a large bowl and reserve. Combine all remaining dry spices and herbs in a small bowl and reserve. Once the chicken is dry season with the combined seasoning mix and reserve. In a separate bowl combine the two eggs with the milk and wisk, reserve.

Prepare a bread station to setting out left to right the chicken, the egg and milk mixture and finally the flour. This recipe requires that you dip the chicken in the flour twice. First dip the chicken in the milk and egg mixture and then into the flour. Repeat, then reserve the chicken.

Using a large cast iron pan with high sides that is suitable for frying, fill the pan until it is almost half filled with the Crisco shortening and the one piece of bacon. Heat the pan over medium high while your coating the chicken. Once you ready to fry the chicken remove the bacon (make sure you do not let the bacon over cook or burn). Place 4 pieces of the chicken into the pan and let them cook for 6 to 8 minutes, flip the chicken over and cook another 6 - 10 minutes or until the chicken reaches an internal temperature of 165 degrees. Remove the chicken and reserve. Fry the last four pieces of chicken in the same manner. Serve the chicken warm.

Serves 3 to 4 
Recipe by Brian Johnson


----------

